# Rope below RIGO



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I lost my rope (70 ft) trying to bag a swimmer below the undercut rock at the bottom of rigo. I thought I was stable enough to pull him in and I was really, really wrong - I got pulled in and had to let go of my rope immediately. The swimmer was successfully bagged at the put in for lower just around the corner. I walked the bank looking for it but unfortunately did not find it. I will be sure to keep looking. Very Sorry!

Beth


----------

